# Juvenile GBB enclosure



## Scuttlebutt (Sep 25, 2013)

I wanted something pretty for my new C. cyaneopubescens to web up so I made this:




It's a pickle jar from costco. A bit tall perhaps but I figure the next time she molts it'll be appropriate. The sticks I found in the woods behind my back yard, they were vines growing around the branches of a few small trees hence the curled shape. I striped the bark and dried them in the oven, now they're perfect decor/web anchors. I found a lot more than this and am looking forward to using them in more terrariums.




An after web shot. Most of this was done in the first day, but she's added a little more here and there. There's so much more silk that the camera unfortunately couldn't capture.




From the back. She spun bunk beds for herself and hangs out in whichever tunnel suits her at the moment.




More of the vine haul. I can't wait to make some gorgeous enclosures with these.




I'm particularly excited about this 3 and a half foot-er

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mattman (Sep 25, 2013)

*gbb*

I was thinking about getting one to I think they are a good all round t the vines look pretty cool with its twists and the webbing on them make them look quit nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam (Oct 14, 2013)

I love all the discarded jars from the stuff I buy at Costco.  My Avics thrive in the jars the PB filled pretzels come in, and the grip style allows a slab of cork bark to be safely wedged without using glue.  The smaller Avics love the Pesto sauce jars.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Oct 18, 2013)

Those massive bulk purchase containers certainly do come in handy. I also have a Hapalopus sp. Colombia in a smaller jar, an Avicularia versicolor in one of those plastic soup containers, a dubia colony in an even bigger pickle jar, and assorted unused but ready to go jars of varied sizes all courtesy of Costco.


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Nov 1, 2013)

The webbing in the gbb jar is beautiful, much love for those guys


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 3, 2013)

You should get familiar with someone who owns a restaurant. They have access to these stores that sell groceries, condiments, etc. in bulk! You won't believe the size of the mayonnaise jar I got cleaned up for caging. ;-D


----------



## jasonb1973 (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks really good well done


----------



## Boatman (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 3, 2013)

Scuttlebutt said:


> I striped the bark and dried them in the oven, now they're perfect decor/web anchors.


At what temperature and for how long do you bake the wood?  I have tried this a few times and always end up with mold once the wood has been re-introduced to a moist environment..

Great looking enclosure, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Dec 3, 2013)

Scuttlebutt said:


> View attachment 120911


Fantastic. I think more people need to keep GBB's in arboreal set-ups.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 3, 2013)

I keep mine in a semi-arboreal set-up. It started out as more of an arboreal, but since it got to be about 2 inches it has become exclusively terrestrial.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Dec 4, 2013)

Disquiet, if I recall correctly I had the oven at 300F and baked small pieces like those pictured for 10 minutes or so, and the larger ones up to 30 minutes. The ones in this enclosure have been mold free, but it's a GBB enclosure so I keep it dry. I've used another branch in my A. versicolor 's enclosure for a few weeks now and haven't noticed any mold.

Using something that tall definitely was a good call. He (I now suspect he's male) spends  80% of his time off the ground in web hammocks and tunnels or just clinging to the glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------

